# What type is TurranMC?



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

You have an opinion. Share it.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

ENTJ - The Executives!!!!

It's right there under your username... you big silly hahahah! Gosh if it wasn't for me you'd still be standing next to your bed in your underwear scratching your head!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm curious how much you relate to N, more precisely Ni in this case - since you've got yourself typed as ENTJ & since you seem to exclude S due to being 'absent minded'.

Furthermore, it would be useful to try to compare Ni and Si in depth, in case you're convinced of the ExTJ part.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

TurranMC said:


> You have an opinion. Share it.


The badass type? 










The ima-gonna-kick-your-ass-type?










The I go to the gym & lift heavy things and/or people and throw them around type?

INTJ?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Sily said:


> The badass type?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's an INTJ for having a tough display picture? Srsly? =P


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Bitch, is your type. 
Ummmm why do you question these things? *rubs fake beard*


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

> Bitch, is your type.


Goddamn it.

He said he would make this thread to hear what people thought - he's plenty solid on his type. Maybe a new perspective will get him to see his true type: ESTJ.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Bitch, is your type.
> Ummmm why do you question these things? *rubs fake beard*


Bitch is true. 

He's also the type that likes to break into white peoples houses with his glock and steal all their shit, and go pawn it for a little bit of cash so he can get that dro.

*Quote 50 Cent:*
"You said you a gangsta
But you never pop nothing
We said you a wanksta
And you need to stop frontin'
You go to the dealership
But you never cop nuttin'
*You been hustling a long time
And you ain't got nothing"



*If you're wanting to know your MBTI type - ISFJ


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ISFJ?


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Grey said:


> Goddamn it.
> 
> He said he would make this thread to hear what people thought - he's plenty solid on his type. Maybe a new perspective will get him to see his true type: ESTJ.


I do not see how he can be solid in his type, I remember the conversation in Vent when he was trying to fig out what he was, and decided to be an ENTJ. 

I do not know enough about MBTI to start guessing other peoples types, but based upon my observations and camparisions toi other ENTJ that I know in r/l I do not think that this is the correct type for Turran.


----------



## Moth (Apr 25, 2010)

He's my type.


----------



## bLAze (Sep 15, 2009)

If the response in my thread makes you reconsider, I would be more than glad to offer my opinion. Ultimately it is up to you to decide what type you truly are. The extent of my e-diagnosis of your personality is nothing in comparison to how much you know about yourself. However,

Your first response in my thread:


TurranMC said:


> This is hardly an ENTJ issue. Many people incorrectly type themselves for various different reasons. The only reason to complain about it is because these people spread misinformation about the types. Otherwise, who gives a shit? They're only hurting themselves by doing so.



Why I get sensor vibes: The way your brain is thinking as your post came out of your hands onto the screen screams "this guy doesn't think the same way that I do." Look at how you hit each detail. Each sentence doesn't intuitively flow into the next. If I were to write your post:

"This is hardly an ENTJ issue - Many people incorrectly type themselves and quite honestly, who gives a shit? The harm is self-inflicted."

An intuitive says the same thing with less. You don't get straight to the point the way us ENTJ's do.
Half of your post is substance, the other half is ellaboration off of that substance. Not that there is anything wrong with that, it is simply the way you speak/think/write.

Your second response in my thread:


TurranMC said:


> If you were trying to spread knowledge not only would your original post look much different but it wouldn't be in the ENTJ thread forum. This is a complaint thread and nothing more.


I was not complaining at all. An ENTJ would understand this. ESTJ's do not understand/appreciate the concept of ranting for the sake of ranting or speaking for the sake of spreading knowledge because sensors play by the rules of the system where such actions are deemed argumentative and therefore, unacceptable. And of course, when I told you this, you insisted that I was complaining. You were telling me how I was trying to come across. You were telling me of my intentions. 

Very STJ like to think that you're automatically right.



I'd say ESTJ, bud. Hope this helps. :happy:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Man. Somebody's getting a bit too serious here. No need in going into long, drawn-out explanations. He isn't gonna give a shit what anybody says - he's set on ENTJ, whether it's right or wrong. But just ignore this because I'm about to get into an explanation of my own, bwahaha. 

I guess we can use his own words in this case. _"Many people incorrectly type themselves for various different reasons... They're only hurting themselves by doing so."_ :tongue:

But for the record, being all serious and shit here, I will agree that I do not think he's an ENTJ. Just from what I know of him by talking to him and seeing his posts, I also think he's more of a sensor. And despite him being VERY talkative on Ventrilo, I would think that irl he is more introverted, so I would type probably type him as an ISTJ. But I don't know him irl, so I can't really judge based on personal observation - just what he has said about himself. ESTJ could definitely be a solid pick as well.  


Him being an ESTJ would explain why he pisses me the hell off and I feel like cuttin' him up into little bacon bits. :laughing:

Honestly, I never could quite see ENTJ for him though. I think I could see INTP (which he had before) before ENTJ. But still - sensor above intuitive! I just never wanted to say anything because he throws a fuckin' bitch fit when people start talking about typing - always going on about how he doesn't give a fuck about the system and shit. So what's the point in bringing it up? :tongue:


Turran. Don't cry. <3


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Blaze is the only person who gave any reasoning. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Aerodynamic person, only you are a real ENTJ. <3 (This symbol is good representation of your type, isn't it?)

Fuck I love you SP's. Appear, snuggly person! APPEAR.

Anyways *coughs* back to topic: I am impressed by Barney (blAze)'s words. It seems this has been an issue between Turran and myself as well. Each time I'd simply share my thoughts he'd assume I'm inferring "something more" and ultimately we feel misunderstood around each other as we're both competitive asses. 
Still love you hon, but dayum.

Turran, since you don't care, I'll give an impulse:

Ni does not amount to foreseeing a series of future events. Any experienced individual is capable of predicting steps or how observed workings (rules) may unfold themselves. [So as you may see, this doesn't relate to cognitive functions.]

The difference is that Si relies on 'tangible' (almost "cause and effect"-alike, maybe?), collected data while Ni will jump around and act on a spontaneous ground. [Not to be confused with Se or Ne.]

[How annoying that descriptions of actions do not work like individual numbers.]


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I think that if someone were to amend MBTI types they would make a special category for Turran and label it BPWS. This is short for Black Person Who Steals.

Oh god, please don't ban me.

Serious post later.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

That's very nice Mercurius but you failed to explain why I lean more towards one and not the other.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't bother Mercurius, I explained it to him once and his response was still of disbelief. 
He was closest at first, when he had himself typed as an INTP....he was just off in believing he's intuitive.
And you're not a 1 either, but you know, since "everybody else" thinks you are, I must be wrong. :wink:


So, I know nobody is going to change your mind about your type Turran....and I'm pretty sure you know it too....so what's this thread for? Ya need us all looking at you, huh? Attention whore. :tongue: Oh, wait I know....validate Turran!!!! LMAO


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Hes a Turranosaurus.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Screamofconscious every time we've discussed it's just like "yeah, well, I just think you're _____" and that's pretty much it. Once again, Blaze is still the only person who actually even tried to give any reasoning. And even if I was to choose one of you guys and just take your word for it, who would I choose? None of you even agree.


----------

